

Venture Capital Could Shrivel Away - jakarta
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748704229004575371533586548818.html?mod=djemheard_t

======
pg
Shrivel, yes; away, no.

~~~
staunch
Do you think it's going to get easier or harder over the next few years to
raise an initial $500k - $1000k?

~~~
pg
I think it will be easier for good startups, and harder for the type of
startups that used to raise money from the mediocre VCs who are now getting
GCed. Which are roughly though not exactly startups run by hackers and
startups run by suits respectively.

